# Gun List Sterroids



## jarhead79 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just expanded my gun list, check it out. There isn't much I can't do, now.

Nate


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jarhead79 said:


> Just expanded my gun list, check it out. There isn't much I can't do, now.
> 
> Nate


What are you talking about, I don't see any list?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes....


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

jarhead79 said:


> Just expanded my gun list, check it out. There isn't much I can't do, now.
> 
> Nate


*step away from the crackpipe and add the list*:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Seems to be a lot of these guys smoking them left handed cig's theses days. Amazing.


----------

